# 1965 Schwinn Heavy Duti King Size klunker



## sworley (Dec 22, 2020)

Alright, I've been talking about this one for a little bit here but was waiting on some parts to arrive for substance.

Today my Atomic Cycles/GBP fork came today and wow does that King Size eat up every last millimeter of that brand new, uncut 8'' steerer tube! But it works.

The bars are S&M High Husky MX, super wide and very cool looking. 4130 and made in the US.

The wheels are polished Arayas, the rear came from a parts bike a friend gave me and is laced to a Bendix 70 coaster hub. The front is a matching item I found on eBay. The tires are also off the parts bike, not sure if I'll run em or not.

Next up is landing on a stem, crank and seat. I've been trying to be mindful of the swamped carriers this time of year and putting the brakes on for purchases as best I can right now. I'll be sure to update here as soon as anything else happens.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 22, 2020)

sworley said:


> Alright, I've been talking about this one for a little bit here but was waiting on some parts to arrive for substance.
> 
> Today my Atomic Cycles fork came today and wow does that King Size eat up every last millimeter of that brand new, uncut 8'' steerer tube! But it works.
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see the finished build! Lookin' good!!


----------



## bloo (Dec 22, 2020)

sworley said:


> Today my Atomic Cycles fork came today and wow does that King Size eat up every last millimeter of that brand new, uncut 8'' steerer tube! But it works.




Tell me more about those forks. What hub width are they for? Are they CR-MO? It looks like they have a slight forward rake. Is that correct? 

Next time you have the wheel off, if it isn't too much trouble I would like to know how far that brake mounting hole (on the front of the crown) is from the axle centerline.


----------



## sworley (Dec 22, 2020)

bloo said:


> Tell me more about those forks. What hub width are they for? Are they CR-MO? It looks like they have a slight forward rake. Is that correct?
> 
> Next time you have the wheel off, if it isn't too much trouble I would like to know how far that brake mounting hole (on the front of the crown) is from the axle centerline.



They're some 4130 cro-mo but likely not US built forks. They sell them with their Red Menace complete. They looked to be high quality and were a bit lighter than I would've guessed. Spacing is for a standard 100mm front hub. No idea on the rake. The center of axle to brake mount hole was ~14.5". 

Here's some more info: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192880650668

Or on their website: http://www.genuinebicycleproducts.com/


----------



## bloo (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 23, 2020)

Looking good I like those bars. I'll be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh the possibilities! Great build coming up IMO sworley. I am doing similar.
For me, a stripped down 26" cantilever bike is the Sting Ray for us aging thrashers.
Be glad to see what you do.


----------



## sworley (Dec 30, 2020)

A little more progress on this, got some high volume and lightweight tires at the local bike collective Saturday and some used bear traps off BMXmuseam classifieds.

Some vision on this - I really love Spencer's bike and kind of trying to emulate it. I like how simple and honest it is. Some folks (I've been very guilty of this myself) really go overboard with the klunker builds with the modern anodized bits, shiny crap and whatnot.
https://theradavist.com/2018/08/spencers-1956-schwinn-cruiser/

I fear my frame isn't going to be as visually exciting without the scallops and tu tone paint and all, though.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 1, 2021)

I like it going to be very cool , makes me wamt to build a klunker , cant wait to see it finished !!!!!


----------



## irideiam (Jan 1, 2021)

Cool, I see now why you were asking about the KS fork steer tube length.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 1, 2021)

sworley said:


> A little more progress on this, got some high volume and lightweight tires at the local bike collective Saturday and some used bear traps off BMXmuseam classifieds.
> 
> Some vision on this - I really love Spencer's bike and kind of trying to emulate it. I like how simple and honest it is. Some folks (I've been very guilty of this myself) really go overboard with the klunker builds with the modern anodized bits, shiny crap and whatnot.
> https://theradavist.com/2018/08/spencers-1956-schwinn-cruiser/
> ...



Ya, the canti frame makes it feel more like a 80s cruiser. Nice call on not overdoing a klunker with modern BMX parts. When I build them I try to stick with what was available during the late 70s when klunkers were being throw to together as fire road racers.


----------

